# Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien



## RyzA (19. Juni 2014)

*Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Hallo!


Wer guckt hier alles auch die Fußball WM? Ich gucke fast jedes Spiel und finde die WM sehr spannend. Ist bis jetzt auch die torreichste Wm!
Gut finde ich das Spanien gestern von Chile besiegt wurde und sie vorzeitig nach Hause können.
Mal gucken was noch für Überraschungen da auf uns zukommen.
Die Holländer sind sehr stark, der Einzug ins Achtelfinale ist ihnen sicher!
Deutschland hat auch ein super Auftaktspiel gehabt. Ghana und die USA werden sie wohl packen und auch ins Achtelfinale kommen.
Ich bin momentan voll im WM Fieber! Gehts es euch auch so?


----------



## Goyoma (19. Juni 2014)

Ich schaue es nicht. Was die da in Brasilien abziehen ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (19. Juni 2014)

Schaue auch fast jedes Spiel. Besonders gefallen hat mir Mexico Brasilien, Niederlande Australien und natürlich Spanien Chile. Alle 3 haben gezeigt, dass die großen Fußballländer doch gar nicht so gut sind. Ich persönlich denke, dass Deutschland mindestens ins Halbfinale kommt, denn bis dahin werden kaum starke Gegner kommen.


----------



## crae (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Wieso unter aller Sau? Qualität ist doch in Ordnung und die Spiele spannend?

mfg, crae


----------



## efdev (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

ich schaue es nicht vom fußball schauen halte ich nichts.


----------



## rtf (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



crae schrieb:


> Wieso unter aller Sau? Qualität ist doch in Ordnung und die Spiele spannend?
> 
> mfg, crae


 
Ich schätze er meint nicht direkt die WM sonder das was drum herum passiert/e.
Hab da mal was rausgesucht. Link

Ansonsten gefällt mir die WM sehr gut.Keine störenden Geräusche wie in Afrika und nach jetzigem Stand würde ich es sogar einigen "Unterdogs" zutrauen diesen Titel zu gewinnen.
Endlich gewinnt auch jemand anderes als Spanien...


----------



## Andrej (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



crae schrieb:


> Wieso unter aller Sau? Qualität ist doch in Ordnung und die Spiele spannend?
> 
> mfg, crae



Er meint bestimmt die Proteste in Brasilien.

Ich schaue mir fast jeden Tag ein oder zwei Spiele an.Bin aber sonst kein großer Fußballanhänger.


----------



## BertB (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

fifa eklig
wm gut

man muss halt immer mit irgendwelchen widersprüchen leben,
sonst müsste man am besten selbstversorgungsbiobauer in ner nichtexistenten gegend der welt ohne staat werden

wenns einen aufregt, so dass mans deshalb nicht sehen wil, kann ich das aber nachvollziehen

hoffe, die deutschen packen´s 
auftakt war ja schon mal top

halbfinale haben sie ja auch quasi ein abonnement drauf,
da seh ich sie mindestens 

dann wär ich auch zufrieden,
aber titel wär schon was, 
1990 ist echt ne weile her so langsam,
kann mich aber noch gut erinnern


----------



## Andrej (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich glaube würde man die WM in Deutschland veranstalten,würden auch viele Leute unzufrieden sein.
Es gibt sie nunmal immer und überall - und würde auch zu den Unzufriedenen gehören.
Wenn ich mir schon vorstelle diese ganzen Alkis auf den Straßen in der Innenstadt und von dehnen haben wir schon jetzt mehr als genug - es gibt kaum noch eine Sitztbank in der Stadt die frei ist.


----------



## T-Drive (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin momentan voll im WM Fieber! Gehts es euch auch so?



Nein, mir geht der Hype auf den Senkel. Millionären beim Ballspiel zuschauen ...


----------



## Gysi1901 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich habe das Glück, aus beruflichen Gründen da auf dem neuesten Stand sein zu müssen. Und das Fieber packt mich sowieso jedes Mal


----------



## Johnny05 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Sorry,die WM geht mir Lichtjahre am Hintern vorbei.Mir ist die Bundesliga da wichtiger.Auch die Spiele der deutschen Mannschaft werde Ich mir nicht antun,da Deutschland ja schon zum wiederholten Male den Titel holt,obwohl die Vorrunde noch nicht mal überstanden ist.


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Tiz92 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Schaue es auch und bin Italienfan. Schauen wir mal ob wir euch heuer auch wieder raushauen.


----------



## Gold (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Großartige Spiele bis jetzt mit vielen unerwarteten Ergebnissen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Sorry,die WM geht mir Lichtjahre am Hintern vorbei.Mir ist die Bundesliga da wichtiger.


Mir geht es da umgekehrt. Gucke wenn dann nur Turniere... CL, DFB Pokal usw oder größere alle 4 Jahre EM und WM.
Bundesliga interessiert mich nicht wirklich. 
Habe auch das GEfühl als wenn sich die Spieler (bis auf Ausnahmen) bei der WM mehr Mühe geben.


----------



## Oozy (19. Juni 2014)

Schaue jeden Tag 1-2 Spiele, vor allem Spiele der "Top-Nationen" oder solche Nationen, die auch guten Fussball spielen. Kamerun, Japan etc interessiert mich eher weniger, wobei auch diese gute Spieler im Kader haben.

Die Spiele um 24.00 Uhr schaue ich unter der Woche nie, auch wenn es ein Spitzenspiel ist.


----------



## crae (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

@Headcrash: Jop kann dir nur zustimmen, schaue auch fast nur die Turniere. Da ist halt irgendwie mehr Schwung drinnen. BL plätschert halt nur jedes Jahr so vor sich hin. Ausnahme sind da noch härtere Derbys oder Topspiele (Bayern gegen Dortmund beispielsweise).

mfg, crae


----------



## BertB (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mir geht es da umgekehrt. Gucke wenn dann nur Turniere... CL, DFB Pokal usw oder größere alle 4 Jahre EM und WM.
> Bundesliga interessiert mich nicht wirklich.
> Habe auch das GEfühl als wenn sich die Spieler (bis auf Ausnahmen) bei der WM mehr Mühe geben.


so seh ichs auch


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Tja, so wie das aussieht können die Engländer sich auch aus dem Turnier verabschieden. Zu 95% sind sie draussen.
Haben einfach nicht genug gemacht und ihre Chancen vertan.
Bin mal gespannt wie Italien heute gegen Costa Rica spielt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. Juni 2014)

Polen wir holen den WM Titel . (Wer findet den Fail ?)

Ich gucke fast alle Spiele und finde das Deutschland  gespielt hat. Freue mich auch das Spanien weg ist  und dass Italien weiter spielt


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Tja, so wie das aussieht können die Engländer sich auch aus dem Turnier verabschieden. Zu 95% sind sie draussen.



Wenn Italien beide Spiele gewinnt und England CR schlägt, könnten sie noch Zweiter werden.


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

(Wer findet den Fail ?)

-> die spielen nicht mit

die urus haben gekämpft, wie die löwen (dabei nennt sich die englische truppe "three lions", nach ihrem wappen)
england "hat sich bemüht", und pech gehabt, mit dem lattenkreuztreffer

aber ich gönne es denn viehtreibern vom rio de la plata


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ehrlich gesagt war der Sieg sogar recht verdient, England hat praktisch nichts auf die Reihe gebracht, was einen Sieg ihrerseits rechtfertigen würde.

Und dass England gute Torhöter hat, trägt auch nicht gerade zur Besserung der Situation bei. Das 2-1 hat sich Hart selber gelegt, der wäre vorbeigegangen und der Torwart hat ihn mit dem rechten Unterarm richtung Tor abgelenkt.


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

war völlig verdient


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich gucke kein einziges Spiel. Verstehe den riesen Hype nicht und kann der Sportart nix abgewinnen.
Am meisten Nerven mich die bescheuerten Deutschlandfahnen an jeder Ecke.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ist die beste WM die ich bisher gesehen habe, exzellente Spiele und gute Stimmung in den Stadien 
Sogar die Teams die mich anfangs wenig oder gar nicht interessiert haben, spielen guten Fußball der sich sehen lässt, besonders diejenigen die die sogenannten Favoriten frühzeitig nach hause schicken


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

die flaggenzeigerei hass ich auch


----------



## orca113 (20. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> die flaggenzeigerei hass ich auch


  Warum das denn?!

Also mir gefällt diese WM sehr gut. Qualität der Spiele ist Top


----------



## BertB (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

schon immer,

ist mir verdächtig,
gab halt ne zeit, da hat man die flagge viel zu hoch gehangen,
und alle kritiker gleich daneben

war zwar ne andere flagge, aber trotzdem

die wm gefällt mir aber auch,

ich hoff auch, dass deutschland gewinnt,
und ich will deutschland generell oben sehen,
aber flagge zeigen, außer an öffentlichen gebäuden, gefällt mir nicht

den kult um die flagge in anderen ländern find ich ebenso unangenehm,
vor allem bei den amis, (jetzt mal von den demokratien, bei partei- und sonstigen diktaturen und theokratien sowieso)
die kriegen ja echt feuchte augen, wenn das ding gehisst wird (kann man na klar auch nicht alle über einen kamm scheren)

alles hirnwäsche,
flaggenkult


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Es gab da mal nen US-Komiker - George Carlin oder so - der meinte "I don't get all choked up about yellow ribbons and american flags. I consider them to be symbols and I leave symbols to the symbol-minded". Sehe ich genauso.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDw-zFFhFgc


----------



## crae (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Naja so viele Flaggen sind es auch wieder nicht, aber ja die sehen echt ******* aus. Besonders haben in letzter Zeit einige auf ihren Rückspiegeln Fahnen "übergestülpt" (https://www.google.de/search?q=flag...rG0QW-vYGoBQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1173&bih=837) ...das schaut vielleicht besch...eiden aus.

mfg, crae


----------



## CL4P-TP (21. Juni 2014)

Ich schau es ab und an, das Bier finde ich aber interessanter als das Spiel


----------



## sensit1ve_ (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

2:1 für Ghana


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

joa und leider sogar verdient. 

EDIT: 2-2 

Mensch was die für Chancen liegen lassen -_- Anstatt einfach mal zu schiessen.


----------



## 98romi (21. Juni 2014)

Für n 3:2 für Deutschland hats leider nicht mehr gereicht


----------



## labernet (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Absolut lächerlich, was für Fehler im Mittelfeld gemacht wurden, nicht nur nach Vorne, vorallem nach hinten.

da frag ich mich tatsächlich, warum man keinen großkreutz und drum bringt, um ein Übergewicht im Mittelfeld zu erzeugen?


----------



## Teutonnen (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Joa aber ich hätt bei dem Spiel kotzen können... Zwei, drei male haben die den Ball im Fünfer und keiner schiesst... Lieber noch 10 Pässe spielen und den Ball auf Samthandschuhen über die Linie tragen.  Und über die blöden Ballverloste müssen wir nicht reden. Die sollten froh sein, dass Ghana nur 2 Tore gemacht hat.


----------



## 98romi (21. Juni 2014)

Was meint ihr, wie Deutschland-USA ausgeht??


----------



## labernet (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Unbekannt.

USA ist glaub ich eine relativ unbekannte Variable. Kann gut laufen gegen die Truppe, oder wir tun uns wie heute richtig schwer


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Lahm sollte endlich wieder auf die Außenverteidigerposition. Jose Mourinho hat das vor kurzem erst perfekt formuliert, Deutschland hat so viele talentierte Mittelfeldspieler und Lahm - als mMn derzeit bester Außenverteidiger - im defensiven Mittelfeld verschwendet.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Fakt ist, es war ein gutes Spiel. Leider nur das Ergebnis nicht.


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juni 2014)

Die Jungs müssen mehr laufen, schneller laufen!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Die Jungs müssen mehr laufen, schneller laufen!


 Sehe ich auch so und viele Fehlpässe von beiden Mannschaften.


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Die Jungs müssen mehr laufen, schneller laufen!



Und auch mehr decken! Die von ghana hatten zu viel freiraum.

Ich hätte podolski anstatt schweinsteiger gebracht.


----------



## Gast0707215 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

mindestens ein unentschieden war einfach klar.
alles viel zu viel hype um die deutschen.

alle haben anscheinend vergessen, dass gegen portugal ab der 37. minute nur noch 10 portugiesen auf dem spielfeld standen.
und warum mustafi kommt ... gerne im 3. spiel, wenn wir schon 6 punkte haben ... aber doch nicht im 2. wenn noch alles auf dem spiel steht.


----------



## Captn (21. Juni 2014)

Da war in der ersten Hälfte zu viel Arroganz in den Köpfen. Als dann der Wechsel kam, war wieder frischer Wind im Spiel. Viel zu spät meiner Meinung nach .


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt.

Ich bin über das 2:2 froh, wenigstens umentschieden.


----------



## BertB (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

war echt knapp,
wenn die verloren hätten, wärs kein wunder gewesen,
glück gehabt, ghana waren stark

gabs aber schon oft, dass die in der vorrunde ne gemischte performance gebracht hatten, und dann gings ins halbfinale/finale


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Deutschland wird Weltmeister ... ehm eher doch nicht 
Da sehe ich andere Teams, die im Vorhinein als schwach/schlecht abgestemmpelt wurden und jetzt Tabellen erster oder zweiter sind, eher als Favoriten an.
Dies wird "hoffentlich" die WM der Überraschungen in die Geschichte eingehen, zumindest wurden wir dahingehend bisher nicht enttäuscht.
Es sind bereits genügend zuvor Favorisierte Teams jetzt schon Mental auf dem Heimweg, oder sogar schon dort angekommen 

Sagt mal, wer wird nach eurer Einschätzung Weltmeister, damit meine ich nicht wer es werden soll bzw wem ihre es wünscht, sondern wer das Zeug dazu hat nach den gesehen Partien ?!


----------



## BertB (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

deutschland kann schon noch klappen
wie gesagt, die haben schon oft in der vorrunde durchwachsen ausgesehen, und sind dann ins finale

uruguay gegen england fand ich stark,
letztes mal waren die vierter,
sicher nicht schlecht

italien ist auch immer gefährlich


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Juni 2014)

Ghana war heute klar stärker, was die Deutschen abgeliefert haben war unter aller Sau. Italien fliegt raus genau so wie England.. mal schauen wies weiter geht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Die Ghanananesen waren physisch eindeutig stärker und deren Lauf- und Kampfwille ebenso.

Das körperliche Training kommt bei Löw immer viel zu kurz.

Nur mit stundenlangen Diskussionen und etwas Warmmachen baut man nicht auf.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juni 2014)

Das Mittelfeld und Verteidung waren zum  aber nachdem Wechsel spielte ein ganz anderes Team 0_o


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Also Ghana hatten die meisten vorher unterschätzt! Dazu zähle ich mich auch. Ich dachte Deutschland marschiert da durch wie gegen Portugal. Aber jedes Spiel und jede Mannschaft ist eben anders. Respekt an die Ghanaer!
Hätte Löw nicht noch Klose und Schweinsteiger reingeholt, dann hätten wir sogar noch verloren.
Deutschland muß gegen die USA gewinnen. Wenn es nämlich ganz unglücklich läuft rappelt sich Portugal wieder auf und gewinnt gegen Ghana und die USA.
Dann brauchen wir unbedingt noch 3 Punkte. Aber die USA mit Klinsmann werden es uns mit Sicherheit nicht leicht machen... es bleibt spannend!


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Ich schaue es nicht. Was die da in Brasilien abziehen ist unter aller Sau.


 
Bin absolut deiner Meinung 



T-Drive schrieb:


> Nein, mir geht der Hype auf den Senkel. Millionären beim Ballspiel zuschauen ...


 
So ist es und wir müssen auch noch das Ticket bezahlen obwohl wir nicht unbedingt alle Millionäre sind. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;6542242 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die beste WM die ich bisher gesehen habe, exzellente Spiele und gute Stimmung in den Stadien


 
Ich weiss nicht wie viele WMs oder EMs du gesehen hast, aber als ich ein Kind war, hat mir Fussball schauen und die eigene Mannschaft anfeuern Spass gemacht, Heutzutage ist Fairness ein Fremdwort. 



badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich schau es ab und an, das Bier finde ich aber interessanter als das Spiel


 
Prosit


----------



## orca113 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



> Ich weiss nicht wie viele WMs oder EMs du gesehen hast, aber als ich ein Kind war, hat mir Fussball schauen und die eigene Mannschaft anfeuern Spass gemacht, Heutzutage ist Fairness ein Fremdwort.


 
 Bin ich diese WM auch der Meinung


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Auch früher gab es unfaire Spiele nur wurden da öfters die Karten gezogen als jetzt.

Argentinien ist weiter... aber Nigeria hat auch ganz gut gespielt. Nachher noch Frankreich gegen Ecuador gucken, das wird bestimmt auch nochmal sehr spannend!
Und morgen natürlich: Deutschland vs USA!


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Bei der WM in Brasilien wurde eine neue Nagetier-Art entdeckt: Der Suarez. Es ist ca. 180cm groß und frisst gerne Italiener


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (25. Juni 2014)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Bei der WM in Brasilien wurde eine neue Nagetier-Art entdeckt: Der Suarez. Es ist ca. 180cm groß und frisst gerne Italiener


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

            @T Finde es nervig, dass die letzten Spiele aktuell erst um 22:00 Uhr beginnen und ich die mir auch jedes mal anschauen muss


----------



## SpeCnaZ (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

.https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64096_600046710019814_1285416211_n.jpg


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> .https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64096_600046710019814_1285416211_n.jpg


 
Böses Ding! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Prosit



Prost


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Bin gerade beschäftigt und kann daher das Spiel nicht Live mitverfolgen, wie schlägt sich DE gegen USA, schlecht oder katastrophal ?


----------



## Teutonnen (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

0-0 nach 45, grad Pause.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich meinte eher Spielerisch, also von der Qualität.


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Qualitativ spielen beide Mannschaften sehr gut, Deutschland ist bis auf einige Situationen trotzdem der klare Spielmacher, im Spiel bewegen sich auch mal die Deutschen deutlich mehr als im vergangenen Spiel gegen Ghana.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juni 2014)

Goaaaallllll!!!!!


----------



## Sirthegoat (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

1:0 für Deutschland durch Müller.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (26. Juni 2014)

Geschafft !!! 1:0 für DE  

Nächstes Spiel am Montag um 22:00 gegen Russland/Algerien


----------



## BertB (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

war nicht berauschend, aber sehr solide,
macht hoffnung


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

War kein schönes Spiel, was wohl auch am Wetter lag. Dennoch sind die  Deutschen und die Amerikaner weiter. Heute Abend entscheidet sich auf  welchen Gegner Deutschland im Viertelfinale trifft. In der Gruppe H sind  das aber eigentlich alles Gegner welche man schlagen kann.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Also Thomas Müller ist auf jeden Fall der neue Bomber der Nation, hab ihn schon 2010 gerne gesehen.

Mit zarten 19 Jahren habe ich schon vier Weltmeisterschaften gesehen, jedes mal enttäuscht.  Nichts würde ich lieber sehen als einen Philipp Lahm, der den Pokal hochhält. Auch unser Bundestrainer würde dann endlich das bekommen, was er verdient, nach all der Zeit...

Mal schauen.


----------



## Magogan (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Toll, dass WM ist, aber muss man deshalb nachts um 12 laut feiern? Ich muss morgen früh aufstehen... Wollte ich nur mal sagen... Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei euch ist, aber hier ist es gerade sehr laut...


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ist bei mir leider manchmal auch, aber ich würde vorsichtig sein mit späten Lärm, die nächste Polizeistation ist nicht sehr weit von hier entfernt. Wenn da einer ein Fenster offen lässt, dann kann es gut sein das sie den Lärm hören.


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Also Thomas Müller ist auf jeden Fall der neue Bomber der Nation, hab ihn schon 2010 gerne gesehen.
> 
> Mit zarten 19 Jahren habe ich schon vier Weltmeisterschaften gesehen, jedes mal enttäuscht.  Nichts würde ich lieber sehen als einen Philipp Lahm, der den Pokal hochhält. Auch unser Bundestrainer würde dann endlich das bekommen, was er verdient, nach all der Zeit...
> 
> Mal schauen.


 
Unser Bundestrainer.. Der hat nichts verdient! Einfach eine Hupe ist er. Jetzt fliegen sie gegen Algerien raus und er dann auch endlich. wird zeit für Veränderung!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Juni 2014)

@fift Bist du eigentlich . Deutschland soll gegen Algerien verlieren? Wvon träumdt du Nachst?


----------



## Fiftdey (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Belgien wird's eh machen


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

War das ein spannendes Spiel heute. Brasilien kommt viel Glück weiter. Hätte es ja den Chilenen gegönnt.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Die Brasilianer hatten das gesamte Turnier über viel Glück.

MVP diesmal: Jara (für Brasilien)


----------



## orca113 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Was tippt ihr für Heute?

Meiner Meinung nach kann es ein gutes 1 zu 0 für uns werden. Die Franzosen halte ich dieses Mal für gar nicht so stark.

Beim letzten Spiel unserer Elf hatte ich ein schlechtes Gefühl im Vorfeld. Diesmal bin ich besserer Dinge.



> Unser Bundestrainer.. Der hat nichts verdient! Einfach eine Hupe ist er. Jetzt fliegen sie gegen Algerien raus und er dann auch endlich. wird zeit für Veränderung!


 
 Das ist Quatsch.

 Löw macht seine Sache im Großen und ganzen ganz gut. Klar meiner Meinung hat er auch schon den ein oder anderen Bock geschossen. Taktisch und alles ist er aber ein Ass.

 Kann das Genörgel gar nicht verstehen. 

 Wenn man an Leuten rum nörgeln kann ist es meiner Meinung nach die Art Spieler, in unsrer Elf die *für* Deutschland spielt, die Hymne nicht mitsingt, satt ist weil sie viel zu schnell an viel zu viel Geld gekommen ist, keinen Bock hat und dies an ihrer Art sich zu Bewegen durchscheinen lässt und auf dem Platz außer durch die mal wieder neue Tätowierung/Haarschnitt von sich Reden macht.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (4. Juli 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Löw macht seine Sache im Großen und ganzen ganz gut. Klar meiner Meinung hat er auch schon den ein oder anderen Bock geschossen. Taktisch und alles ist er aber ein Ass.  Kann das Genörgel gar nicht verstehen.  Wenn man an Leuten rum nörgeln kann ist es meiner Meinung nach die Art Spieler, in unsrer Elf die für Deutschland spielt, die Hymne nicht mitsingt, satt ist weil sie viel zu schnell an viel zu viel Geld gekommen ist, keinen Bock hat und dies an ihrer Art sich zu Bewegen durchscheinen lässt und auf dem Platz außer durch die mal wieder neue Tätowierung/Haarschnitt von sich Reden macht.



Mein Physiklehrer sagt auch immer, dass wir bei jeder WM/EM 70 Mio. Bundestrainer haben. Klar, die Spielweise unserer Mannschaft ist nicht perfekt, aber die Besserwisserei vieler Leute nervt einfach.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



> 70 Mio. Bundestrainer haben. Klar, die Spielweise unserer Mannschaft ist nicht perfekt, aber die Besserwisserei vieler Leute nervt einfach.


 Dem stimme ich voll zu.
 Das Hupfdohlen Ballett könnte gerne sofort zu Ende sein


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



orca113 schrieb:


> Was tippt ihr für Heute?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach kann es ein gutes 1 zu 0 für uns werden. Die Franzosen halte ich dieses Mal für gar nicht so stark.
> 
> ...


 
Hä? Wo ist Frankreich nicht stark? 
Es wird so kommen wie Bayern gehen real - benzema macht Deutschland alleine fertig, er hat sich ja im letzten Spiel ausgeruht.. Bei dieser langsamen und schlechten Verteidigung.. Dann dieser özil und khedira die das Tempo verschleppen.. Beim besten Willen aber die Franzosen derart zu unterschätzen ist schwach! 

Überall sind sie top besetzt! 

Sie werden der deutschen elf das Spiel machen lassen, auf Konter lauern und siegreich sein


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Sollte es heute mal ein oder zwei echte Außenverteidiger geben mach ich mir Hoffnungen, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Sollte es heute mal ein oder zwei echte Außenverteidiger geben mach ich mir Hoffnungen, ansonsten nicht.


 
/Sign

Das was Mustafi und Höwedes letztes mal angestellt haben, sollte gegen Frankreich auf keinen Fall wieder vorkommen...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Der Hit wäre ja Deutschland gegen Brasilien im Halbfinale, aber ich befürchte das diese Partei eher Kolumbien vs Frankreich heißen wird.
Denn es ist alles möglich bei dieser WM, es gibt keinen Favouriten, die im Vorhinein als solche genannt wurden sind ja *Hust* glorreich *Hust* in der Gruppenphase gescheitert.
Ich sehe die Schlagzeilen der morgigen Presse schon vor mir... Schluss aus, es ist vorbei... usw


----------



## T-Drive (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Mein Physiklehrer sagt auch immer, dass wir bei jeder WM/EM 70 Mio. Bundestrainer haben. Klar, die Spielweise unserer Mannschaft ist nicht perfekt, aber die Besserwisserei vieler Leute nervt einfach.



Diese Bundestrainer gibts das ganze Jahr. Aber was mich nervt, sind diese Knaller, die diesen Sport als Anlass nehmen für saufen, rumkrakeelen, die halbe Nacht Radau auf den Strassen machen und bei den ganz harten, bis hin zur Massenschlägerei.

Hoffentlich ist Schluss heute, im Sinne einer geruhsamen Nachtruhe


----------



## timetoremember (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Das war ja ein richtig spannendes Spiel. Meiner Meinung nach könnte uns nur noch Kolumbien den Titel wegschnappen alle anderen Mannschaften müssten problemlos zu schlagen sein.
Dass der Müller am Ende noch so wahnsinnig aufdrehen konnte ist einfach nur weltklasse


----------



## skyhigh5 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich denke Brasilien darf man auch nicht unterschätzen, die werden auch das Spiel heute gewinnen würde ich mal sagen


----------



## Beam39 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



A.N.D.I. schrieb:


> Mein Physiklehrer sagt auch immer, dass wir bei jeder WM/EM 70 Mio. Bundestrainer haben. Klar, die Spielweise unserer Mannschaft ist nicht perfekt, aber die Besserwisserei vieler Leute nervt einfach.


 
Besonders wenn diese dummen Weiber die null Ahnung vom Fußball haben anfangen rumzuschreien "Wieso schießt der Idiot denn nicht richtig?!?! Wie kann man nur so einen Ball verlieren!??!?! Was sucht der denn überhaupt da der kann doch gar nicht spielen!?!?!?"

Bei sowas muss ich mich immer extremst zusammenreißen. Zu EM/ WM-Zeiten laufen echt alle möglichen Idioten auf den Straßen rum, deswegen guck ich ausschließlich zu Hause.


----------



## timetoremember (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Besonders wenn diese dummen Weiber die null Ahnung vom Fußball haben anfangen rumzuschreien "Wieso schießt der Idiot denn nicht richtig?!?! Wie kann man nur so einen Ball verlieren!??!?! Was sucht der denn überhaupt da der kann doch gar nicht spielen!?!?!?"
> 
> Bei sowas muss ich mich immer extremst zusammenreißen. Zu EM/ WM-Zeiten laufen echt alle möglichen Idioten auf den Straßen rum, deswegen guck ich ausschließlich zu Hause.



Genau zu dem Schluss sind meine Mitgucker und ich heute auch gekommen nachdem wir das Spiel mal bei mir zu Hause und nicht auswärts geschaut haben. Sonst sind die Kommentare der Leute manchmal schlimmer als das Spiel selbst


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Löw ist aber der Fanmeinung diesmal gefolgt und hat alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Uhhh Neymar fällt komplett aus, in der WM werden wir ihr nicht mehr sehen, wegen eines Wirbelbruchs, wirklich sehr schade, ein Verlust für alle Fußballfans, das kommt einen dann weniger verdient vor wenn man dadurch oder zumindest teilweise deswegen ins Finale kommt, was jetzt natürlich um einiges wahrscheinlicher ist für DE, denn einen der besten Fußballspieler aller Zeiten kann man nicht ersetzen, obwohl der Rest natürlich nicht schlecht ist aber das tut schon weh, ist wohl ähnlich als wenn Müller ausfallen würde (oder wer sonst als der beste in DE gilt).


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Hä? Wo ist Frankreich nicht stark?
> Es wird so kommen wie Bayern gehen real - benzema macht Deutschland alleine fertig, er hat sich ja im letzten Spiel ausgeruht.. Bei dieser langsamen und schlechten Verteidigung.. Dann dieser özil und khedira die das Tempo verschleppen.. Beim besten Willen aber die Franzosen derart zu unterschätzen ist schwach!
> 
> Überall sind sie top besetzt!
> ...





Haben wir ja nun gesehen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich weiß nicht, Neymar auf eine Stufe mit einem der besten aller Zeiten zu stellen, halte ich jetzt mal gelinde gesagt, für extrem voreilig.
So überragend war der die letzte Saison auch wieder nicht, in der CL-Vorrunde, da hat er mal richtig geglänzt, danach wurde er aber zunehmend blasser.

Aber dennoch hart, dass der Schiedsrichter dieses Foul nicht geahndet hat, das war ja ein regelrechtes Attentat, v.a. wenn sicher der Spieler derart verletzt, irgendwann muss man halt mal durchgreifen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Außerhalb der WM habe ich ihn noch nie wahrgenommen, das er so gut sein soll berichten doch die ganze Zeit die TV fuzzis bzw die Presse, wo sie auch Interviews zeigen wo andere dies auch behaupteten wie zb Pele usw.
Ich persönlich halte Messi für den besten.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Früher, beim FC Santos und anfangs bei Barca hat er richtig aufgetrumpft, später wurde er dann immer schwächer. Und gerade als Messi in dieser Saison sein absolutes Leistungstief (so schlecht wie 2013/14 war er seit Beginn seiner Top-Spielzeit nicht mehr), hätte er die Chance gehabt, so richtig zu zeigen, was er kann, stattdessen ging er mit dem Rest von Barca schon regelrecht unter.

Aber er hat nunmal den Star-Bonus, ist bei Rooney nicht anders, der wird auch zu mehr gemacht, als er ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6584777 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerhalb der WM habe ich ihn noch nie wahrgenommen, das er so gut sein soll berichten doch die ganze Zeit die TV fuzzis bzw die Presse, wo sie auch Interviews zeigen wo andere dies auch behaupteten wie zb Pele usw.
> Ich persönlich halte Messi für den besten.


 
Liegt daran dass er mit Messi in Barcelona spielt und dort ist Messi nun mal der Chef und alle anderen dienen ihm.
Für Neymar tut es mir Leid. Er war die Leitfigur der Brasilianer.
Wir schwer für die gegen Deutschland wenn er fehlt und Silva gesperrt ist.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Löw ist aber der Fanmeinung diesmal gefolgt und hat alles richtig gemacht.


 
Ich denke ein Löw ist selbst in der Lage sich ein korrektes Bild von seiner Mannschaft und der gelieferten Leistung zu machen und dementsprechende Korrekturen vorzunehmen, da bedarf es sicherlich keiner Fanmeinung.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Löw ist selbst in der Lage sich ein korrektes Bild von seiner Mannschaft und der gelieferten Leistung zu machen und dementsprechende Korrekturen vorzunehmen, da bedarf es sicherlich keiner Fanmeinung.


 
Scheinbar ja doch, sonst hätte er Lahm schonwieder im Mittelfeld postiert.


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Das er auf die Fans gehört hat und dementsprechend gehandelt hat, hat er dir am Telefon gesagt oder wie?


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Natürlich, wieso auch nicht?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe nur 1 Neuer gesehen wo blieben die restlichen 8 ?


----------



## Beam39 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Neuer klärt alleine! 

Finds im Übrigen schade das Ney ausgefallen ist. Mit ihm würde es wohl deutlich spannender werden. Schauma ma.


----------



## orca113 (5. Juli 2014)

Weiß man eigentlich inzwischen ob der Brasilianer wieder auf die Beine kommt? Er wird hoffentlich nicht gelähmt oder sowas?


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Angeblich soll er bis zu sechs Wochen ausfallen, zumindest lautet so die erste Diagnose. Und da glücklicherweise keine Knochensplitter in den Wirbelkanal gelangt sind, wird er auch nicht gelähmt sein.


----------



## BertB (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

6 wochen?
wohl eher 6 monate,
bevor er auch nur trainieren kann
wirbelbruch ist langwierig


----------



## Two-Face (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Es ist offiziell von einer 6-wöchigen Pause zu Rede, kommt natürlich drauf an, wie sich das mit den Schmerzen verhält, die in solchen Fällen immer besonders extrem sind. Ob das jetzt bis zu 6 Monate oder länger werden können, weiß noch niemand so genau, da kommt erst im Verlauf der Behandlung auf.


----------



## Teutonnen (5. Juli 2014)

Ja schon 6 Wochen - aber dann beginnt die Reha, nicht das Fussballtraining!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Juli 2014)

Lol 5 zu 0


----------



## drebbin (8. Juli 2014)

Ich bin so happy über das 16te Tor von Klose!!!


----------



## Goyoma (8. Juli 2014)

Das glaubt kein Schwein 

5:0 WTF


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Lol 5 zu 0



Vor allem der Kommentar nach dem Tor von Kroos: "Was ist denn hier los?"


----------



## drebbin (8. Juli 2014)

Ich fand den hier besser: 

Ich hab grad mal nach gezählt ob die deutschen einen Mann mehr auf dem Platz haben.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Also Brasiliens Spielmoral ist teilweise einfach down o.O
Aber kein Wunder - wer hätte gedacht ,dass es so läuft ? Ih glaub Deutschland kanns selbst kaum glauben


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Meine güte, jedes mal als ich kurz vom TV wegging fiel ein Tor 
Die Brasilianer werden auseinander genommen, die Blamage vergessen sie in Hundert Jahren nicht.
Die Brasilianischen Motivatoren haben katastrophal versagt


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Klose holt den Rekord - auch noch ausgerechnet gegen Brasilien.

Doppelter Tritt ins Herz gegen Brasilien, ABER: Deutschland hat schon mal einen 4:0-Vorsprung verspielt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich werd hier schon gefragt ob die Tore noch Kamera Wiederholungen sind oder schon das nächste Tor


----------



## drebbin (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

1: Brasilien hat grade keinen Führungskopf
2: Wer so doof ist und zweimal eine dermaßen hohe Führung vergibt der darf auch nicht im Finale stehen


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich habe das Spiel nur immer wieder zwischendrin mal verfolgt und nur die ersten beiden Tore selber gesehen. Als ich dann nach keinen 5 Minuten wieder reingeschaut habe, hatte ich gedacht das BRA - GER 0 - 4 oben in der Einblendung wäre ein Anzeigefehler.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Juli 2014)

Das 1. Tor hab ich gesehen dann fuhren wir viell. 10 Min mit dem Auto und hörten Radio (2,3,4 Tor). Wir wollten aussteigen aufeinmal TOR !!!!! aus den Nachbarn Haus


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Nach Sechs zu Null muss man sich fragen was der Deutsche Trainer noch sagen will zu seinen Spielern, außer "Wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal" 

PS: 
Sieben zu Null ^^
Die höchste Niederlage der Brasilianer in der Geschichte.


----------



## Laudian (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Das ist schon hart...

Ich freu mich aber richtig für Klose, seit langem einer meiner Lieblingsspieler, und heute hat er endlich die Revanche für 2002 bekommen. Gleich in doppelter hinsicht, Brasilien rausgeworfen und neuer WM-Torrekord.

Aber 2 Tore fehlen noch, da ist mehr drin als gegen Saudi-Arabien damals


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. Juli 2014)

Nur Neymar tut mir leid 

Aber de Deutschen sind einfach   :dfbelfrockt:


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

1 Tor haben sie schon mal.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Tja Sieben zu Eins der entstand, ich wette die Medien werden sich auf das eine Tor stürzten wie die Hyänen, so das sie was zu meckern haben 
Den Ehrentreffer vergönne ich ihnen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich wollte gerade das Spiel auf Youporn hochladen, aber rape ist dort nicht erlaubt


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Also wer heute richtig getippt hat, wäre Millionär geworden.

Ich glaube ich träume...


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

War das ein geiles Spiel!

Ich hatte heute ganz optimistisch 5:2 getippt aber mit einen 7:1 hätte ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet. 
Also bei den Deutschen ist alles drin, wenn sie nur den richtigen Tag haben!
Und das es an Neymar lag das sie verloren haben... dann haben sie viel falsch gemacht wenn alles von ihm abhängig sein soll.

Morgen noch Argentinien gegen Holland gucken, wo ich denke das es knapper wird und ich keine Ahnung habe wer von beiden gewinnt. Deutschland kann jedenfalls alle schlagen!


----------



## timetoremember (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Heilige Mutter Gottes!!! Das war ja ein Spiel.


----------



## eRaTitan (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Geiles spiel!


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Verrücktes Spiel.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Da kann das Finale ja nur abstinken, ganz im ernst, besser wirds sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## timetoremember (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Solche Bilder erwärmen einem das Herz 
Da kommt die deutsche Schadenfreude wieder zum Vorschein
Sad Brazil Fans Are So Sad Thanks To German Blitzkrieg

Edit: noch was passendes: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zfIXWiosFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bingo88 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6595744 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann das Finale ja nur abstinken, ganz im ernst, besser wirds sicher nicht mehr.


 Nee, war zwar ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber ich sehe da eventuell Parallelen zum Portugal Spiel. Das war ja auch gut, danach das Spiel gegen Ghana war ein extrem zittriges Unentschieden. Lassen wir uns überraschen ^^ Aber in den ersten 30 Minuten schon so eine Klatsche zu kassieren, das muss man erst mal wegstecken.


----------



## JaniZz (9. Juli 2014)

Der Olli kahn hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Einfach unterirdische Leistung seitens Brasilien. 
Taktisch schon fast kreisliga Niveau. 

Ich hoffe aber, auf die Holländer im Finale zu treffen.
Da ist einfach noch mehr Nervenkitzel als wenn man gegen die langweiligen Argentinier ran muss.

Ein Glück,  dass ich ab nächste Woche Urlaub habe


----------



## Beam39 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

ahhahahah!! Habt ihr den einen Fan nach dem Spiel gesehen der sich da nen Regenschirm zwischen die Beine geklemmt hat und dann die Vor- und Rückwärtsbewegung wie nen Hund gemacht hat? hahhahah ich bin abgebrochen den muss ich unbedingt nochmal finden!!


----------



## hotfirefox (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Der Olli kahn hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Einfach unterirdische Leistung seitens Brasilien.
> Taktisch schon fast kreisliga Niveau.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das wie du, darum drück ich morgen denen die Daumen aber am Sonntag nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



JaniZz schrieb:


> Der Olli kahn hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Einfach unterirdische Leistung seitens Brasilien.
> Taktisch schon fast kreisliga Niveau.



Jap, einfach ausgedrückt waren die Deutschen auch deswegen so gut, weil die Brasilianer so unglaublich schlecht gespielt haben.
Kein Vergleich zu damaligen Zeiten.



> Ich hoffe aber, auf die Holländer im Finale zu treffen.
> Da ist einfach noch mehr Nervenkitzel als wenn man gegen die langweiligen Argentinier ran muss.


Gegen Argentinien wäre auch ein schönes Finale, aber Holland ist eben das Sahnehäubchen.
Heute früh erst in der Zeitung einen Artikel gelesen: "So, und jetzt her mit den Holländern".


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Alles andere als ein Weltmeister Deutschland vor dem WM hätte mich auch wirklich gewundert.
Kadertechnisch hat Deutschland die mit Abstand höchste Qualität, was da alles auf der Bank ist haben andere Mannschaften nicht im Stammkader.

Und das sag ich als Österreicher.


----------



## debalz (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Trotzdem, die ganze WM Vorbereitung hat mich nicht gerade zuversichtlich gestimmt, und auch jetzt sollten wir den Ball flach halten, die hohen Siege gg Portugal und Brasilien waren zwar verdient aber auch irgendwie zu leicht. Finale wird wieder ganz anders - wobei ich auch nix gegen einen leichten Sieg gg Holland oder Argentinien hätte, der vierte Stern muss jetzt einfach her!!


----------



## Fiftdey (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



debalz schrieb:


> Trotzdem, die ganze WM Vorbereitung hat mich nicht gerade zuversichtlich gestimmt, und auch jetzt sollten wir den Ball flach halten, die hohen Siege gg Portugal und Brasilien waren zwar verdient aber auch irgendwie zu leicht. Finale wird wieder ganz anders - wobei ich auch nix gegen einen leichten Sieg gg Holland oder Argentinien hätte, der vierte Stern muss jetzt einfach her!!


 
Endlich mal jemand meiner Meinung!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



debalz schrieb:


> Trotzdem, die ganze WM Vorbereitung hat mich nicht gerade zuversichtlich gestimmt, und auch jetzt sollten wir den Ball flach halten, die hohen Siege gg Portugal und Brasilien waren zwar verdient aber auch irgendwie zu leicht. Finale wird wieder ganz anders - wobei ich auch nix gegen einen leichten Sieg gg Holland oder Argentinien hätte, der vierte Stern muss jetzt einfach her!!


 Das sehe ich auch so. Warten wir mal ab, gegen wen Deutschland im Finale spielt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (9. Juli 2014)

Sonne des Südens vs Fliegende Holländer


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

@Colonel

Geiles Bild  jaja unser Bundesgauckler, der ist auch historischer Fehlgriff vor dem Herrn

Zum Finale.

Ich denke Argentinien ist schlagbar. Klar ist aber auch, sie werden uns den Titel nicht schenken und sie werden sich bestimmt für 2010 revanchieren wollen. Hoffentlich bleiben unsere Jungs auf dem Teppich, aber auch nicht zu sehr (so wie 2010 im HF gegen Spanien).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich fürchte das wird eine Abwehrschlacht im Finale, wenn die Argentinier wieder mauern wie gegen Holland.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Möge der bessere gewinnen


----------



## Beam39 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6598847 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte das wird eine Abwehrschlacht im Finale, wenn die Argentinier wieder mauern wie gegen Holland.


 
So spielt gefühlt fast jede Mannschaft in der WM. Finds diesmal sehr öde und eintönig, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.


----------



## debalz (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Beam39 schrieb:


> So spielt gefühlt fast jede Mannschaft in der WM. Finds diesmal sehr öde und eintönig, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.


 jo, vom schönen Spiel der Südamerikaner war fast nix zu sehen. Jetzt heißt es nochmal högschde Konzentration und her mit dem Titel. Dann entspannt auf die Bundesligasaison vorbereiten, Transfers checken und zum samstäglichen Ritual übergehen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Jetzt geht es um die Wurst


----------



## SpeCnaZ (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fmh1WJslGl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr braucht ma ne


----------



## timetoremember (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

OH MEIN GOTT GLEICH GEHTS LOS, GLEICH GEHTS LOS 

Ich bin schon seit heute morgen total hibbelig weil ichs einfach nicht erwarten kann. Hoffentlich geht das ganze auch gut aus


----------



## drebbin (13. Juli 2014)

Mir gehts genauso, meine Freundin ist schon langsam genervt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Bin froh das die WM heute zu Ende geht.


----------



## drebbin (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bin traurig drüber.
Mal eine Zeit wo ich exzessiven Fußball Genuss haben kann ohne das jmd meckert


----------



## Fiftdey (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Die Regionalliga läuft nun auch schon wieder, Dauerkarte für die Bundesliga ist auch schon da .. Bald hat das warten ein Ende


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Juli 2014)

Ich finde Bundesliga in Vergleich zu WM extren lahm


----------



## JaniZz (13. Juli 2014)

So Jungs Daumen drücken


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Juli 2014)

Lol: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Bier und Popcorn stehen bereit - auf gehts Jungs, holt euch den vierten Stern!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. Juli 2014)

Khedira wohl verletzt


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Och mensch, Höwe


----------



## der_yappi (13. Juli 2014)

1Halbzeit rum
Meine Nerven...


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Och mensch, Höwe


 
Unfassbar.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ich habe bis jetzt überhaupt kein gutes Gefühl, war aber auch klar, dass die Argentinier sich auf die Deutschen eingestellt haben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Juli 2014)

Alter der Schiedsrichter  der ist voll für die Argentiner.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Der Schiedsrichter ist aktuell das allergeringste Problem der Deutschen, so wie es da in der Innenverteidigung zugeht.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Der Freistoss für Neuer xD


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Juli 2014)

Wie der Argentinier in Neuer reingerannt ist


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Manu springt raus, der Higuain bekommt voll das Knie in die Kauleiste, geht zu Boden wie ein Sack Kartoffeln und Neuer bekommt auch noch den Freistoss.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Wie der Argentinier in Neuer reingerannt ist


 Das war ein Foul von Neuer, und würde normalerweise mindestens Gelb geben, war genauso gefährlich wie das Foul an Neymar.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Der Schiedsrichter lässt allgemein viel laufen, so wie jetzt eben bei Mascherano an Schweinsteiger.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Juli 2014)

Jaaaa 1:0 Weltmeister !!!#


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ein Cooles Tor war das Siegestor, hat mir gefallen, Gratulation an DE.


----------



## jan455 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

SSSSSSCCCCHHHHHLLLLLAAANNNNDDD JAAAAA Weltmeister DDDDDD


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. Juli 2014)

Boaah also jeder Spieler war verdammt stark und jeder hat ein Lob verdient egal ob Neuer, Schweini oder Boanteng


----------



## drebbin (13. Juli 2014)

JaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaAaa 
Ich bin so gesättigt momentan

Weltmeister!!!!!!

Jaaaaa


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

DONE!

Gratualtion an Deutschlands goldene Generation, das haben sie sich endlich nach all der Zeit verdient, in der sie so viel für den deutschen Fußball geleistet haben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6610313 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein Foul von Neuer, und würde normalerweise mindestens Gelb geben, war genauso gefährlich wie das Foul an Neymar.



Nö, das Bein hoch ist Torwart-Typisch und wenn der Argentinier da rein rennt ist er schuld und hat ein Foul begangen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Wenn ich Joachim Löw wäre, würde ich jetzt aufhören Nationaltrainer zu sein, denn besser kann es nicht mehr werden, jetzt kann es nur mehr bergab gehen, weil der Druck ab jetzt am höchsten ist.



badboy997 schrieb:


> Nö, das Bein hoch ist Torwart-Typisch und wenn  der Argentinier da rein rennt ist er schuld und hat ein Foul  begangen.


 Im 5Meter Raum ja, aber nicht an der Strafraumgrenze, da haben schon sehr viele Schiris gepfiffen, wurde ja nur nicht gepfiffen weil besonders bei dieser WM den Schiris eine Order gegeben wurde so wenig wie möglich zu Pfeifen un so wenig wie möglich Karten zu geben, das wird durch Statistiken klar untermauert.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Es glänzt ein "Neuer" Titan am Torhüterhimmel


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Juli 2014)

Also die letzten Minuten fand ich Schweinsteiger sehr stark. Er hätte das Eiserne Kreuz verdient.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Was freue ich mich!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Schweini ja heftig


----------



## drebbin (14. Juli 2014)

Helmut Kohl kam damals in die Kabine.
Wie wars?
Ja,eng wars.

Zu geil!!!


----------



## MisterLaggy (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Wie bitter für Reus und Gomez


----------



## ich111 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Warum für Gomez. Der ist eine lauffaule .... Wenn dem der Ball nich auf dem Silbertablet serviert wird kannst du den in die Tonne treten. Das einzige was der kann ist sich Räume vor dem Tor suchen und denn Ball dann auf das Tor schießen, aber nur wenn er im auf den mm genau serviert wird.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Warum für Gomez. Der ist eine lauffaule .... Wenn dem der Ball nich auf dem Silbertablet serviert wird kannst du den in die Tonne treten. Das einzige was der kann ist sich Räume vor dem Tor suchen und denn Ball dann auf das Tor schießen, aber nur wenn er im auf den mm genau serviert wird.



Eben  Mochte/ Hielt noch nie was von dem.
Der würde nie wie Klose heute mit nach hinten Laufen und Bälle erfgrätschem


----------



## drebbin (14. Juli 2014)

Bitter für reus aber er hat seine ehrenbekundung ja per Trikot durch Götze bekommen.

Gomez kann sich freuen,der trifft nie wenn es nötig wäre.


----------



## ich111 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Klose mag zwar technisch nicht der Beste sein, aber der hängt sich voll rein. Der gibt den Ball nicht auf und will den wenn er ihn verliert wieder haben.
Zudem zieht der das Team mit und ist eben ein Teamspieler. Der schießt auch nur wenn er ne Chance hat und hat kein Problem den Ball jemand anderem zu geben.

Schweinsteiger war heute verdammt stark, auch Boateng. Beide haben heute sehr viele sehr kritische Situationen entschärft.


----------



## timetoremember (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

ICH LIEBE EUCH ALLE 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j09hpp3AxIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 :b  ier:
Noch mehr Liebe 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-KXh1LljK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Unglaublich, was für ein Spiel.
120 Minuten Anspannung pur. Dann am Ende endlich die Erlösung. Krieg heut früh kaum die Augen auf, aber Schlaaaaaaand.


----------



## BertB (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

top 
hab von anfang an gesagt, 
die die könnens schaffen


----------



## Affliction (14. Juli 2014)

Schlaand!!

Mist, bin viel zu spät aufgestanden. 
Alter war gestern die Stadt (Bln) zu! Die Bullinei wusste garnicht mehr wo vorn und hinten ist. Die grösste Party die i je gesehn habe. Einfach nur Weltmeisterlich.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (14. Juli 2014)

Das war ein grandioses Finale!!! 
UND EIN ERLEBNIS, DASS MAN SO NIE MEHR VERGISST!!!!!


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Freu mich riesig Auch wenn ich selbst nichts davon habe das unsere Elf Weltmeister ist...

 Aber dafür das man uns immer so gut unterhält und es immer wieder ein Erlebnis ist... klasse Jungs.

 Freut mich auch für Löw endlich mal die Früchte zu ernten


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Was wären wir ohne unseren Mario!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Lustiges:

Fussballemotionen - Sensationelle Tore, einzigartige Tricks und alles rund um Fußball


----------



## Nazzy (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Wo ist der Like button? 

Was ein Spiel......auch wenn ich jetzt einen dicken Schädel habe, dass war es Wert :p

Miro hat es so verdient. So ein sympathischer Mensch


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was wären wir ohne unseren Mario!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nicht Super


----------



## timetoremember (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Meine Güte war das eine Party gestern! Selbst in unserer relativ kleinen Stadt ging richtig die Post ab: Feuerwerk, Blaskapelle, Bengalos, Autokorso und die Polizei war total überfordert 
Und das besten an all dem: Es war komplett freidlich!! Pure Freude und Erleichterung 

*WELTMEISTER*


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6610313 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein Foul von Neuer, und würde normalerweise mindestens Gelb geben, war genauso gefährlich wie das Foul an Neymar.


 
Das war kein Foul von Neuer. Er hat klar den Ball gefaustet.
Nicht sein Problem wenn der Argentinier weiter läuft und dann von Neuer abgeräumt wird.


----------



## ich111 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Epic Win: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlJvNtLp-os


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbAGJTB4X9A


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Endlich ist es vorbei und es waren doch recht viele denen ich eine Kugel verpasst hätte für die Rücksichtslosigkeit. Nicht jeder hatte einen freien Tag und musste doch früh hoch


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das war kein Foul von Neuer. Er hat klar den Ball gefaustet.
> Nicht sein Problem wenn der Argentinier weiter läuft und dann von Neuer abgeräumt wird.


 Die Fanbrille ist wohl zu dick 
Sorry aber das ist Unsinn was du schreibst, Neuer musste doch nicht mit dem Knie voran zum Ball springen, das war gefährliches Spiel, in der Bundesliga hätte er mindestens Geld gesehen, wenn er Pech hat sogar Rot.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6612531 schrieb:
			
		

> Geld gesehen




Romeo oder wie der heißt musste auch nicht mit nem Fuß gegen Klose springen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (14. Juli 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6612531 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fanbrille ist wohl zu dick
> Sorry aber das ist Unsinn was du schreibst, Neuer musste doch nicht mit dem Knie voran zum Ball springen, das war gefährliches Spiel, in der Bundesliga hätte er mindestens Geld gesehen, wenn er Pech hat sogar Rot.



Das machen Torhüter so. So ebenfalls geschehen auf Seiten der Argentinier. Neuer ist zuerst am Ball und das zählt. Was moralisch vertretbar ist (und damit Scheinst du ja zu argumentieren "neuer muss nicht") spielt in diesen Fällen eine absolut untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6612531 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fanbrille ist wohl zu dick
> Sorry aber das ist Unsinn was du schreibst, Neuer musste doch nicht mit dem Knie voran zum Ball springen, das war gefährliches Spiel, in der Bundesliga hätte er mindestens Geld gesehen, wenn er Pech hat sogar Rot.


 Keine Ahnung aber wenn ich mit der Faust zum Ball gehe, würde ich auch so springen wie Neuer. Und wenn er die Beine Grade gelassen hätte, wäre der genauso umgesebelt worden. Das Knie war reiner Schutz seitens von Neuer, während er den Ball weggefaustet hat. Über die Frage ob er es unbedingt machen musste kann man streiten, aber ein Foul war es nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Das Foul von Neymar ist ja ein relevantes Beispiel, dort hätte er auch um Haaresbreite Querschnittgelähmt werden können, und das ist sicher kein Fußball !
Wenn mir jemand so hinein gesprungen wäre, hätte ich ihn an Ort und stelle zu Brei geschlagen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Er hat ganz klar zuerst den Ball erwischt, dass Higuain dann mit Neuers Oberschenkel kollidiert ist, war wohl kaum Absicht.
Das Tackling war riskant, aber nichts im Vergleich zu Toni Schumachers Attacke auf Battiston 1982

Und dafür dass Neymar beinahe querschnittsgelähmt worden wäre, sieht er mitlerweile aber wieder extrem fit aus.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Ist mir doch wumpe wer den Ball zuerst hat, das war extrem Fahrlässig !


> Und dafür dass Neymar beinahe querschnittsgelähmt worden wäre, sieht er mitlerweile aber wieder extrem fit aus.


Weil du scheinbar die Medizinischen Meldungen bezüglich seiner Verletzung nicht kennst, oder die dich einfach nicht interessieren.


----------



## ich111 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Deine Argumentation zeigt, dass du keine Ahnung von den Regeln hast. 

Denn es gilt hier nicht was moralisch vertretbar ist und was nicht, sondern die FIFA Regeln.

Und extrem fahrlässig ist das nicht, das Knie oben ist unter anderem Eigenschutz und der geht bekanntlichermaßen vor.
Wenn man nämlich alles wo sich jemand verletzten kann sein lässt, dann darf man keinem mehr den Ball abnehmen, weil es den ja auf die Schnauze legen könnte


----------



## ΔΣΛ (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Dein erster Satz zeigt mal wieder das du dir etwas hinaus nimmst was an Beleidigung grenzt, unterste Schublade 
Ich denke du hast nicht ganz verstanden worum es mir geht, oder einfach nicht alles gelesen, die Regeln sind mir nebensächlich.
Außerdem haben es viele (Profis bei Interviews) auch als klares Foul gesehen, nur die eingenommene Deutsche Presse hat sich da verständlicherweise zurück gehalten, denn einen geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
Eigenschutz, das ich nicht lache, wovor hätte er sich den schützen müssen, der Gegner war ja nicht mal in einer Position (Stichwort Laufrichtung und Konzentration auf Ball) um ihn in irgendeiner weise zu gefährden zu können, er hat Neuer doch erst richtig wahrgenommen als er gefault wurde.
Dein letzter Satz, tjo warum gibt es denn Regeln, ist dir scheinbar nicht ganz klar.
Es ist bewiesen das die Fifa eine Order gegeben hat, wo Fouls weniger gegeben werden sollen, und auch mit Karten gespart werden soll, das beweisen ganz klar die Statistiken, solltest du mir mal antun wenn du schon mitreden willst.


----------



## belle (15. Juli 2014)

Mir kam es so vor, als hätte der Schiedsrichter die Geschichte von Neuer wegen der Sache mit Kramer vorher "übersehen"


----------



## ich111 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Die Regeln besagen auch, dass das der Schiri entscheidet. Die Regeln sind eben nicht nebensächlich.

Das Schiri gegen Ende schlecht gepfiffen hat ist natürlich unstrittig: Er hätte das nicht als ein Foul an Neuer pfeifen müssen, aber das Kramer in einen anderen reingerammt wurde oder Schweinsteiger mit der Faust mit der Faust ins Gesicht geschlagen wurde und das das auch nicht gepfiffen wurde ignorierst du.


----------



## belle (15. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.
Am Ende war es ein Kampf zwischen 2 guten Mannschaften, wobei ich uns leicht besser einstufen würde. Das Zusammenspiel der Deutschen war überzeugend und besser als man es normalerweise in den Jahren vorher gewöhnt war.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Fahrlässig war da überhaupt nichts, das Knie hatte er angehoben, damit er höher springen kann, Weitspringer machen es ja schließlich nicht anders.

Riskant ist schlichtweg das bessere Wort, bei dem Arm von Agüero, den Schweinsteiger abbekam, hätte schlimmstenfalls genausoviel passieren können (er hatte sogar noch eine Wunde abbekommen, Higuain nicht) aber auch das blieb ungeahndet.

Fußball ist halt nicht wie Basketball, das muss manchen offenbar erst mal klar werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

Neuers Sprung mit Knie in die Höhe, um den Ball wegfausten zu können, ist ein ganz typischer Torwartsprung - wer selbst mal Torwart war, kennt dies zu 100%. Solche Aktionen sind nicht vorsätzlich, sondern gehen einem irgendwann in Fleisch und Blut über. Ganz gewiss hatte Neuer es nicht darauf angelegt, einen auf "Blanka" zu machen, um den Argentinier umzuknocken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fußball WM 2014 in Brasilien*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PJz7OLCScA

Neuer ist deutlich zuerst mit der Faust am Ball, und erst dann mit dem Knie am Gegner.

Nix foul.


----------

